# فرصه ذهبيه قطاعي بسعر الجمله كراسي بار انواع واشكال حديثة - توصيل مجاني



## وائل (4 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
نحن مؤسسة تجارية كبرى نحيطكم بانه لدينا مجموعة كراسي بار جديده
قطاعي بسعر الجمله 
كل كرسي له الوان مختلفه موضحه عل الصوره
الطلب يكون بالكرتون - الكرتون مؤلف من 2 كرسي
طبعا الاسعار تختلف من كرسي لاخر .
​*






[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## عبدالله القبيشي (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: فرصه ذهبيه قطاعي بسعر الجمله كراسي بار انواع واشكال حديثة - توصيل مجاني*

السلام عليكم
ابي 5 كراسي 
كيف طريقة التواصل والاستعلام عن الاسعار 
مشكورين


----------

